# P10A0 has any ever fixed this



## Geordielad (Apr 29, 2019)

As the title says has anyone fixed this it says a wiring fault to the air regulator flap for the supercharger flap is ok tia


----------



## Darepoole (Sep 3, 2019)

See link below for more info





P10A4 - Ross-Tech Wiki







wiki.ross-tech.com


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

1.4 TSI GT - P10A4 Fault Fix


Hi All, So after being a non-registered user and using this forum for lots of help and guides I felt I ought to share some advice on a fix that I'd struggled to find a solution for (or at least one that didn't involve a huge diagnostic and repair bill!). I've had my Mk6 Golf TSI GT for coming...




www.volkswagenforum.co.uk




Just try a google search of P10A0 vw 1.4. Not an uncommon problem. Good luck 🍀


----------

